# New deflasked besseae flavums



## orchidman77 (Oct 28, 2015)

Received these today from Chuck Acker--absolute top quality! Shipping was flawless and the seedlings didn't have one single bent leaf. Really looking forward to growing these out and seeing what they will look like:

Phragmipedium besseae flavum 'Chuck's Choice' AM/AOS x 'Germany #2'


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 28, 2015)

D'aww you're a daddy!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice healthy babies, good luck!


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2015)

Good luck!!!! Jean


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 29, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2015)

good luck - they look great


----------



## Paul (Oct 30, 2015)

very nice seedlings!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, all! They are beautiful, and I am looking forward to growing them.

David


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice.

I want!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## troy (Mar 14, 2016)

They are good in salads lol... they have no color


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 15, 2016)

I also have a flask of these from Chuck, I received I believe last November. I have them under led lights on a humidity tray and they are doing amazing. Good luck and we will have to share photos as they grow!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2016)

troy said:


> They are good in salads lol... they have no color



You will be sorry.  Yay besseae!


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 15, 2016)

Why will I be sorry?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't mention you, but for the record, if you do not share with me!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 15, 2016)

16 months out of flask now. Are any flowering yet?


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2016)

I want to stand in line for a couple when they come of age.
Please write that down somewhere.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2016)

abax said:


> I want to stand in line for a couple when they come of age.
> Please write that down somewhere.




Same here


Elmer Nj


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi all!

Just wanted to update on these guys - just under 5 months out of flask and looking great! I have them in sphagnum with natural light from a South-facing window and they have been loving it! Here are the bigger ones, the runt pot is also growing but at a slower rate...










To address a few comments "along the way" -- I am thrilled to see these bloom, but I will definitely not be placing them in salads! 

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 22, 2016)

abax said:


> I want to stand in line for a couple when they come of age.
> Please write that down somewhere.





NYEric said:


> I didn't mention you, but for the record, if you do not share with me!





cnycharles said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



I'll be very willing to sell or trade when they are bigger! I would imagine that they will be in a good place within 8 months to ship.

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 22, 2016)

gonewild said:


> 16 months out of flask now. Are any flowering yet?



Actually, they're only about 5. I deflasked the end of October last year. I hope they're blooming by16 months out!!

David


----------



## GregoryTJ (Mar 22, 2016)

These are beautiful! Will they be for sale anytime soon? I'd love one...


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 22, 2016)

Same here too!


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 23, 2016)

GregoryTJ said:


> These are beautiful! Will they be for sale anytime soon? I'd love one...





17andgrowing said:


> Same here too!



You two are officially added to the list! I'd imagine that they're about 8 months to a year from a nice size to ship.

David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2016)

Add me too, please.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 23, 2016)

Done! I only have about 15 so they seem to be going fast...

David


----------



## eaborne (Mar 24, 2016)

Since we're practically neighbors, let me get one too!


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 24, 2016)

eaborne said:


> Since we're practically neighbors, let me get one too!



Deal...I think I'll have to limit everyone to 1 each at this point. 

David


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 4, 2016)

*7.4.16 update*

Hi all, the flavums are looking fantastic! I repotted these either individually or in compots of 2, excepting the runts of the flask. They're looking really, really nice and I'm hoping that I'll be able to share before the end of the year.







David


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 4, 2016)

Looking awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

Hmmmm, I can hardly wait for one.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice.

Are you really sure you want such great genetics...

... I find it inreasingly difficult parting with the 'kids' when they grow up.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 9, 2016)

I do love watching them grow up! However, space is always a limiting factor...

David


----------

